# GP driving me round the bend!



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yesterday am saw my Psychologist and was very down after two very stressful weekends with family gatherings and overnight stays away from home. I spent most of my appointment using up his tissues!!! He was very understanding as always.in the afternoon I had a GP appointment to renew my prescription of Citalopram which in my present state was determined to get my dosage up from 20 to 30 mg daily. Wouldn't you just know it, yet another new doctor, who obviously hadn't read my notes and proceeded to ask me what was making me stressed, financial' marraige or what, cheeky *****!







I was well on the way to more tears, but eventually she gave me another prescription, after all the aim is to get a patient in and out of the surgery in 7 minutes.Sorry had to vent


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh bless - hmm, I'm quite lucky - my GP is a fairly understanding bod - though he's desperate to wean me off my last 2mg valium daily - however, my psychiatrist was much more sympathetic - after all, I have "lived through" 6 weeks in a psychiatric hospital, the death of our best man, a burglary and suspension from work, and we're only in June (you gorra laugh eh Mrs N) - good luck - you stick to your guns, after all, you know what's goin' on in your head nobody else does!!Sue


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I finally plucked up courage to see my GP about social anxiety disorder. I've had it for years but recently even walking down the street is a nightmare. She was very discouraging, said it's nearly impossible to get psychiatrist appointment in this area. I managed to get some propranalol and 10 diazepam tablets b4 the 7 mins were up!


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Shocking isn't it, hope you're feeling better Sukie


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh bless you Sukie - you see I kind of pre-emptied the system by taking an overdose (sorry, thats putting it rather badly and that wasn't why I did it - was desperately ill) but I suppose of course, then they took me seriously (and I was in hospital for 6 weeks) and, on the back of that, now have a Community Psychi Nurse and, more importantly, regular appts with my psychiatrist and a fabbo family support worker who supports my hubby and kids but is also brill to chat too but why do things have to get this bad for all these services to kick in - you need them just as much as I did Mrs N and Sukie and its bloody disgraceful that GP's don't take these things seriously - mental illness, in whatever shape or form is just as horrendous, many times, more so, than anything physical right!!Phew - Sue climbs off her soapbox - but I've been asked to go to a National Conference in the autumn to speak on behalf of patients (in the East Cheshire Area) who suffer from long-term health problems so just gettin' a bit of practice in.Good luck to both of you, somebody HAS to take you seriously Sukie.Take careSue xxxxx


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thankyou







I will keep trying...


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

You do that kiddo - you're too important to let GP's **** you about!!Sue


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

I too am fed up with GP's I know it is not ALL doctors that are totally hopeless, there are 4 at my surgery (out of a team of 14) that are excellent, however try getting an appointment with one any time soon. I had one of the GP's there tell me over and over again at the start of my IBS kicking off "There is nothing wrong with you I don't know why you keep wasting everyone's time" May god strike me down dead right now if those were not her EXACT words. Hearing this about five or six times prompted me to complain to the GMC who passed me on to the Southampton PCT (primary care trust) to whom I made serious noise about this doctor, and also to the practice manager at the surgery, the end result of my constant complaining led to this doctor no longer working at my surgery! all i got to do now is make noise about the other hopeless ones down there and with a bit of luck they will be replaced with some one decent, it is such a shame that the minority ALWAYS have to create such a bad name for the majority some times!!


----------

